# UK power converter



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 13, 2010)

I need to buy a power converter for our imminent trip to the UK. We have a laptop and various devices to operate or recharge.

Any tips appreciated as to what to buy. Unless I hear otherwise I'll likely just buy something at Future Shop. I saw a universal converter at Wal-Mart but it was expensive and quite heavy.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 13, 2010)

We used a cheap one from Target and it worked fine.  Be careful though because some electronics aren't compatible (I'm not sure which)- I think most modern computers/Ipods/cell phones do fine because of the type of power they use.  I know of someone who took a hair dryer over there and it got fried by the power.  Someone who knows more about electronics can probably answer about this.

tlwmkw


----------



## Laurie (Mar 13, 2010)

There are plug adapters, and voltage converters, 2 very different things. 

Most computers these days can run on either US or UK voltage, so all you'd need is the plug adapter (cheap and lightweight). Each device should state the range it can operate on.

We try not to travel with the stuff that needs a voltage converter because not only are the converters heavy - if you do this incorrectly, you can destroy your device and/or start a fire. We almost started one once, when we plugged in a camera battery charger that was the wrong voltage and left it on, and we did ruin the charger. Since then, we charge that camera in our vehicle.

Edited to add: We do travel with some devices that can run on either a/c power or AA batteries. Our AA-AAA battery charger can run on either voltage, so we travel with that, and charge up batteries every day.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2010)

If the device either has a switch to change from 110 - 220 or automatically does so they you're fine.  I wouldn't risk other devices.  Items such as hair dryers and curling tongs can be purchased over here for about £10 anyway.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 14, 2010)

Check the "Bricks" for your devices. Just about all devices are dual voltage and say 110/220 on the Brick.

If they are, just get a plug adapter either before you go or at any Ironmonger (hardware store) or at many other places in the UK.

As Keith says, it is not worth the trouble of lugging something like a hair dryer and a converter when you can get one in the UK for a reasonable price. Most hotels also have them in the bathroom as well.

Cheers


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 14, 2010)

I knew someone would know about this- it's the 110/220 thing.  Our adapter was just a plug extender that changed the 2 prongs of a US plug to the three of the UK.  We didn't mess with any big electronics and did fine.

tlwmkw


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2010)

I've just had a quick look on the 'Argos' site.  They are the biggest catalogue shop outlet in the UK.  You can find them on virtually every high street.

Hair straighteners from £4.84
Curling tongs from £3.74
Hair dryers from  £3.79

Hardly worth the effort of packing you own even if they will work.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, my main issue is the laptop. My "iGo" adapter that plugs into my laptop says the following on the back:

AC Power Adapter
INPUT: 100-240V -- 2A 50-60 Hz
OUTPUT: 15-24V -- 65W MAX


----------



## Garry (Mar 15, 2010)

UK power is 220V, 50 Hz - looks like you just need the plug adapter.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 15, 2010)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Well, my main issue is the laptop. My "iGo" adapter that plugs into my laptop says the following on the back:
> 
> AC Power Adapter
> INPUT: 100-240V -- 2A 50-60 Hz
> OUTPUT: 15-24V -- 65W MAX



The charger is fine but you need to check the laptop itself. If it is *not* 110-240 (or close to that), which is EXTREMELY unlikely (Odds are about a gazillion to one), you will need a converter.  

Cheers


----------



## JackieD (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm all confused --AGAIN-- I leave in 5 wks for Spain and I've been checking all my chargers for the 110-240V designation.  So far my phone, netbook, camera & camcorder chargers & curling iron all say 110-240v.  BUT you're saying the netbook needs to say it on the actual computer also?  Argh.  I burned a hole in my Aunt's bathroom counter 5 yrs ago b/c I didn't know better and plugged my 110v curling iron (with an adapter plug) into the wall....  Last thing I want to do is fry all my electronics.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> The charger is fine but you need to check the laptop itself. If it is *not* 110-240 (or close to that), which is EXTREMELY unlikely (Odds are about a gazillion to one), you will need a converter.
> 
> Cheers



I believe this is incorrect. If the thingy that plugs into the wall says 110/240v input, you are good to go. You do need the plug adapter, but nothing else.

JackieD, you DO need 240 or 'dual-voltage' appliances- curling iron, hair dryer, etc. or _voltage converter_ to use in Europe.

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 16, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I believe this is incorrect. If the thingy that plugs into the wall says 110/240v input, you are good to go. You do need the plug adapter, but nothing else.
> 
> 
> Jim Ricks



I agree, just being super safe. 

Since the poster mentioned an iGo charger, not the one that came with the computer, just wanted to make sure. If it was the charger that came with the computer marked 110-220 (or similar), you would be good to go.

Cheers


----------

